# help fish are disappearing!!!



## vicky10 (Apr 25, 2008)

i have 3 silver sharks- could thee fish be eating my other fish- i hAVE A 68L tank with

3 SILVER SHARKS
5 NEONS
3 GUPPIES

All of the neons and guppies have now disappeared!!!!!!
please advice- i am presuming that they are being eaten as i have no other explaination. 

If they are eating the other fish what can i do about it???????

I now just have the 3 sharks


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

If they are small enough to fit in their mmouths yes


----------



## vicky10 (Apr 25, 2008)

ok great.... any ides what other fish i can have in there that they wont eat:confused1:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

The problem is your sharks are going to grow to around 30cm and anything you put with them needs to grow big enough not to be eaten which is going to need a big tank' They are also quite nervous so nothing thats teritorrial or nippy and keep a tight lid on as they jump.


----------



## vicky10 (Apr 25, 2008)

OK so no more fish then as i do not have room for a bigger thank


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

the silver sharks really need to be moved out of there, as that tank is far too small for them. the minimum they should be kept in IMO is about 200L, probably a lot more. its unfair to keep them in there, and will have a huge negative impact on thier health and happiness.

and yes, they will be eating your neons and guppies. your only option would be either e a much bigger tank, or give them to someone who has (or the shop). keeping them in there would be unfair.


----------



## vicky10 (Apr 25, 2008)

ok thankyou, i will sort them out then, the pet shop where we got them form lied to us then


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

when i went to the pet shop they told me I could keep an Orlanda goldfish in a bowl! Having done my research i realise that they need at least a 50L tank with a filter! lucky i didnt go buying them right away or they would be dead by now.

Blooming useless, im gonna go to a proper fish shop when i get mine so i get correct advice!


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2010)

smallvolume said:


> It's really a problem,*everyone should pay attention to it*


Perhaps you could elaborate slightly? Singing:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Chillinator said:


> Perhaps you could elaborate slightly? Singing:


Check his other post . Thanks for that info on the other thread.


----------



## Lawrence22 (Apr 14, 2010)

Fishyfins said:


> the silver sharks really need to be moved out of there, as that tank is far too small for them. the minimum they should be kept in IMO is about 200L, probably a lot more. its unfair to keep them in there, and will have a huge negative impact on thier health and happiness.
> 
> and yes, they will be eating your neons and guppies. your only option would be either e a much bigger tank, or give them to someone who has (or the shop). keeping them in there would be unfair.


Personally I wouldn't put them in anything smaller than 600L and at least 6' long. They are a skittish and very active fish. It always annoys me how many you see in fish shops as they are far from the ideal aquarium fish. Very few people have tanks big enough for them, yet they are very popular and seen in many small community tanks.


----------

